# 850XP SE



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

A buddy of mine got a new 2011 SE 850XP and put 5.4 miles on it and something in the trans blew and he lost all gears (I think it was somethin in the clutchs/belt drive.) he took it back and they said he shifted it wrong, but his 4 year warranty would cover it. They said he sould rock it when he shifts it. He has less than 100 miles on it now and has broken a front axel in 2wd on a blacktop road (been in 4wd once, in soft sand & stock tires WTF?) and his trans blew again. What do yall think?


----------



## dkmuddin (Jul 12, 2011)

Thats horrible. I have over 800 miles on my and no problems yet!!


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

how the hell do you shift wrong? Unless the shifted without coming too a full stop, and how does dealer come up with that diagnoses, they just dont want too admit something maybe gave or something was not assembled correctly from the factory... oh and rock it when he shifts, thats funny right there


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

fstang24 said:


> how the hell do you shift wrong? Unless the shifted without coming too a full stop, and how does dealer come up with that diagnoses, they just dont want too admit something maybe gave or something was not assembled correctly from the factory... oh and rock it when he shifts, thats funny right there


I was going to say the same thing. Sounds like a lemon.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

that sucks... the dealer should just replace the bike and send the LEMON back to popo.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ I agree


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

isnt there a lemon law if you take it back three times within a period of time?


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

bigblackrancher said:


> isnt there a lemon law if you take it back three times within a period of time?


 
Doubt it for atv's but the dealer should step up to the plate, If they don't then i would go right to popo!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

So...I got a question..how do you break a front axle on a brand-new machine...in 2wd...on smooth paved road?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nmkawierider said:


> So...I got a question..how do you break a front axle on a brand-new machine...in 2wd...on smooth paved road?


You do not.


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

Sounds like Polaris is dropping the ball once again...and another great dealer thats knows what he's talking about.... Oh please their workmanship suxs....I've come to the conclusion that Polaris is only good the first 10 hrs of a new quad life....after that your getting noises, clunking,grinding, slapping and smoke...and your on your own and it's always something we did.....man i could go on and tell horror stories about what i went threw...with my 09....Made in USA eh?


----------

